# 26" Powerlite



## Myke (Dec 27, 2016)

Here are a couple pictures of my 26" Powerlite. I ride this bike all the time, I guess you could call it my daily.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2016)

Sweet Ride.
i noticed it standing there in the soft sand; all by itself....


----------



## Myke (Dec 28, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Sweet Ride.
> i noticed it standing there in the soft sand; all by itself....





Thanks!

Yep, I was actually kinda surprised it stayed up in it's own when I stuck it there.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 28, 2016)

that's a real beauty, Myke. Good to see you around.

Taking a quick dip into the Granite State today. You leave any bikes there for me to find?


----------



## Myke (Dec 28, 2016)

nycet3 said:


> that's a real beauty, Myke. Good to see you around.
> 
> Taking a quick dip into the Granite State today. You leave any bikes there for me to find?





Nope nothing there unfortunately. Tell everyone I said hi tho!


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 29, 2016)

Good to have you here Mike...this forum is a little quiet on the BMX side compared to the strandies but more the merrier...Dave with the Torker


----------



## larock65 (Dec 29, 2016)

Mike good to see you around here too! This may be the place to find those Uniroyal nobbies you are looking for.


----------



## Myke (Dec 30, 2016)

old hotrod said:


> Good to have you here Mike...this forum is a little quiet on the BMX side compared to the strandies but more the merrier...Dave with the Torker




Thanks! Maybe we will have to add a bit of activity to this thread....



larock65 said:


> Mike good to see you around here too! This may be the place to find those Uniroyal nobbies you are looking for.




Thanks! I did add a wanted listing in the classified section.


I really need not look around here too much. Some of these vintage bikes are amazing! I am going to end up getting one (or two+) of these. lol


----------



## larock65 (Dec 30, 2016)

Myke said:


> Thanks! Maybe we will have to add a bit of activity to this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please get a few! They are a lot of fun and cool to enjoy!


----------



## tommy v (Jul 5, 2017)

sweet powerlite ,kinda looks like mine


----------

